# Mouse: male bay area



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Long story short. A stranger gave me a "baby rat" today. I am trying to find a rescue to help me rehome him. If anyone here knows someone or has interest please contact me. He is super sweet and little mouse. He was housed with baby rats and baby mice. He is super fast and missing half his tail. Anyone know a good home for him?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry I'm too far away from you, but he is so adorable! Look at those huge ears! I'm curious to know the story behind him, why did someone give him to you? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Drat! Thank you though he is a cutie huh? haha he is so funny looking and small! I've never been near a mouse besides the wild ones or the petsore.

I took Wilder to a petstore to look at rat pups, I keep trying to force rats on him. Anyway, he was uninterested in all the pups and then his guy came up to me and was asking about my rat. I said I was looking for a friend for him. After awhile of talking I saw this little guy(maybe girl? I think male) and made girly noises about how sad it was he was missing a tail and so on. I ended up leaving the store and walking away to my car and when I got in the guy came up to my car and handed me a box with this little dude in it. I thought it was so nice of him! I didn't have the heart to tell him that it was a baby mouse not a baby rat. I also couldn't take the baby mouse back to the feeder bin. So I drove home with it. Now I have no clue what to do with him. I fear putting him on Craigslist. I also don't really want to take him to the pound, I just don't feel like they would care too much. I have just been trying to looking up rescues, I emailed Northstar. There is a shelter in another city I might try if nothing else works out.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

What does Wilder think of him? If you end up not being able to find a home for him, mice are pretty low maintenance animals, and male mice are usually best housed alone, so maybe you could keep him 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Wilder has not come out of his cage since we brought him home. Wilder free ranges the my room, even when I sleep. At this time, he is normally watching tv with me in bed. But he went to his cage when we got back and hasn't shown his face since! Do rats get jealous? Maybe he is mad. Idk. But thank you, that is good to know. I was stressing about how sad the little mouse must feel being alone.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I forced Wilder to come meet him for a moment. Wilder smelt him, he pawed the mouse and bit the mouse's face (not hard), then ran off, then came back to smell once again before running away again. Sorry for the dirty bed, i'm folding clothes. 
View attachment 157441
View attachment 157449
View attachment 157457
View attachment 157465
View attachment 157473


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Okay, he's really cute and I hope you find a good home for him, but maybe you shouldn't let Wilder socialize with him again. Wilder could kill him with one bite and since he is a wild rat, I would think that his instinct to kill mice would be much stronger. I hope you find a great home for the little guy! I wonder what happened to his tail?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

You are right about the not letting them socialize. I was just sitting on the bed with the mouse and called over Wilder. He seemed to not care one way or another. But you are 100 percent correct I shouldn't risk it. I was surprised he didn't seem to care. Like you said, I would think he would want to kill it even more since he is wild. 
He little mouse was kept with rats at the petstore, so I just assumed he lost a fight. But it kind of looks like it happened at birth? Not sure though.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Oh and thank you! I hope he finds a good home too! I guess he will stay here until he does.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

If we were closer I'd offer to take him off your hands, he's a cute little bugger!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Hey-Fay said:


> If we were closer I'd offer to take him off your hands, he's a cute little bugger!


 thanks hey fay! Looks like I may have to do some mouse research tonight!!


----------



## darkiss4428 (May 31, 2014)

maby its fate? maby him and wilder could end up being friends one day ? never know mybest friend has 3 mice and my rats have never hurt them and his two rats have never bothered them ether they just sprawl out togeather and be lazy


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Is the mouse wet or something, his fur looks really weird 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Oh yea. I washed him. He had some poop on him from the feeder bin.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

darkiss4428 said:


> maby its fate? maby him and wilder could end up being friends one day ? never know mybest friend has 3 mice and my rats have never hurt them and his two rats have never bothered them ether they just sprawl out togeather and be lazy


 really? That's pretty cool! I'll have to watch them and see how I feel about them together.


----------



## artistwolf (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't mean to offend you but please don't wash mice, it takes away vital oils from their skin. They are very good self-groomers, but if they are super dirty a wipe with a damp cloth would be better 
Aww he's so cute! I'm too far away though 
Quick general mouse info (I've done tons of research in the past lol):
-Male mice should ALWAYS be housed alone. Otherwise they can kill each other. Females can die of loneliness if they are alone though.
-Ten gallon or bigger aquariums are the ideal home for mice.-Mice must have a wheel in their tank 
-Males will start to see you as their family so they can bond quite well to you. It is best to take them out four times a day, about half an hour at a time. Too long outside their cage is also not good.
I hope you can find a good home for him or keep him yourself!If you keep him consider joining TheFunMouse forum, it is the best imo, all the advice comes from very knowledgeable people.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Thank you! I just washed him Bc he had other mouse poop smushed into his fur. I don't even wash my own hair because I don't want to take away oils from my scalp. Oils are amazing!


----------

